# 120dB, 2metre high 25Hz.............



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Bladder Buster is the name of this super subwoofer from Arvus out of New Zealand. What makes it a bowel burster, you ask? If you look at that little picture, each of those six tiny drivers is actually a 12" subwoofer. That big black eye in the center is a 27" "non-linear compensator.:holycow: :holycow: 
http://www.worldsbestspeakers.com/b_buster.htm


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

What... that tiny subwoofer? :sarcastic:


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

Wow, thats great. Now I wonder what it costs:spend: :spend:


----------



## MACCA350 (Apr 25, 2006)

Ha....one 1000W amp to power 6 drivers:yawn: .......I've got one 1250W amp for 1 driver:neener:


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Danny said:


> Wow, thats great. Now I wonder what it costs:spend: :spend:


NZD$13,995 Each (Including Sea Freight to most Countries):raped:


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Any discount for buying 2?


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

I hit 120db at 15 feet and it only cost me $1,500


----------



## terry j (Jul 31, 2006)

and probably a sight less ugly too Darren!


----------



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

The finishes and variety of enclosure design is certainly worth praise but for the sums involved I want much bigger pictures on the website... 
the better to admire their products.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

MACCA350 said:


> Ha....one 1000W amp to power 6 drivers:yawn: .......I've got one 1250W amp for 1 driver:neener:


It's a passive radiator design. Thus the difference in power requirements.


----------



## MACCA350 (Apr 25, 2006)

Josuah said:


> It's a passive radiator design. Thus the difference in power requirements.


Whats the amp for? packing:rofl: 
(note: I was joking around)



> True.
> 
> From the time we decided to make this product to having a production ready prototype it took 10 days!


:raped: Some subs take years from concept to production, makes you wonder:scratch: 

cheers:bigsmile:


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

page not found


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Here's a pic of it for you... it appears that website has been taken down.










Keep in mind... the small drivers on top and bottom are 12" subs. That's a CD at the bottom center.


----------



## bob1029 (Feb 26, 2007)

Only 120dB @ 25hz? I would hope for a bit more considering the number of drivers and cost. It probably has very clean bass though.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Wow, how big is that passive radiator? Probably measured in *feet* non inches!

Regards,
Wayne


----------

